# Spring Fling



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey folks should we start getting the who bringing what list together the date is getting closer and the weather is getting warmer


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

Thomas Point Light has crested 40 degrees... now up to 41.5... 

http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=tplm2

This is from yesterday... you can see those 50 degree greens creeping out from the rivers... only a few more weeks, folks 

http://marine.rutgers.edu/mrs/show/?file=../regions/chess/sst/noaa/2008/img/080304.064.0159.n17.jpg


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

So, please help me remember. What is the official date and time? Sandy Point State Park 4/12/08 at what time?


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

SHOOSH!!! we're not allowed to talk about it yet!!!


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

we are almost a month away I think it's time to about it


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

I sent a PM to sand flea to ask him to put the info back up.

It is only 5 weeks away now and it will be here before we realize it.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

Well, I see my "bump" thread got deleted, so I'll say more than "bump".


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

i told you guys...

maybe we should start a new one called "before summer fest!"


then maybe we can talk about it...


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

CrawFish said:


> Is it still happening? And just wondering what happened to the WBB?


Squalus: LOL!! Your "bump" post is not acceptable!! 

Teo, it's on!!!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Pete where have you been*

Banned????

How is it going???

Is there a date/time and a food list yet?


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Orest said:


> Banned????
> How is it going???
> Is there a date/time and a food list yet?


LOL!!! No, I wasn't JettyParked, FAed, Fishbaited, nor FingersAndClawed. Been, humm, kinda busy.

Date: April 12th
Time: Just arrive after me  Seriously, just show up.
Food: I'm bringing the charcoals and utensils. So, bring whatever you feel like.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> Is it still happening? And just wondering what happened to the WBB?


Crawfish, Spring Fling is still on. You coming?  

BTW, Shooter if you see this message, respond to my PM!! Spikes...


----------



## mountainsalt (Mar 13, 2007)

*WBB banned?*

What I take a little break for duck season and the WBB is on the sh#%#$t list. this place is going the way of one of those duck hunting sites I used to belong to can't have a little fun without folks getting their drawers in a wad. Now how am going to know when the croak'ahs are biting.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*I'm still in*

and bring homemade sweet and hot Salsa and vension barbque


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

I got a ton of charcoal sitting in a WBB container in the basement read to go 

I'll likely whip up some chili featuring shreaded grilled steak and some habaneros left over from the 2007 garden harvest ... guaranteed to warm you up 

Weather permitting I'll bring the portaboat ... I'll take a couple passengers out to toss some bait around the bridge supports


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

surfchunker said:


> and bring homemade sweet and hot Salsa and vension barbque


Bruce, just make sure you bring plenty of the 'que.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

surfchunker said:


> and bring homemade sweet and hot Salsa and vension barbque


promise me that the venison wasn't pickup on a roadside...  

wait... I don't really care, it tasted too good last time.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

SeaSalt said:


> Crawfish, Spring Fling is still on. You coming?


I should be there. It's been awhile since I fished w/ you guys.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> I should be there. It's been awhile since I fished w/ you guys.


Nice! Hey Teo, I accidently called you on your cell phone yesterday. Just wanted to come clean. I realized I talked to you after I hung up. Was trying to call one of my managers who's name is "Ted". Your name "Teo" was the one before on the list. Sorry about that...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

SeaSalt said:


> Nice! Hey Teo, I accidently called you on your cell phone yesterday. Just wanted to come clean. I realized I talked to you after I hung up. Was trying to call one of my managers who's name is "Ted". Your name "Teo" was the one before on the list. Sorry about that...


I didn't recognize that number. I thought you have a diff. number, the 571 number.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I will definitely be there but have not decided on what to bring.


----------



## CrappieKid (Jan 21, 2008)

I can try to be there.... Anytime after noon? I am not good with times so a time would help. I can bring some pasta salad. Which reminds me I better tell the other half I need food.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

CrappieKid said:


> I can try to be there.... Anytime after noon? I am not good with times so a time would help. I can bring some pasta salad. Which reminds me I better tell the other half I need food.


think i remember reading that the fishing was starting @ 10am -- also remember reading that ppl planned on getting there a bit earlier than that to get a good spot.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

teo, can i hitch a ride with you?


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Squalus and I wil be there. I'll bring some hot dogs and rolls. Philly Jack


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks Jack!


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

HuskyMD said:


> So, please help me remember. What is the official date and time? Sandy Point State Park 4/12/08 at what time?


Starts at 10:00 AM but a lot of guys are getting there early to get good spots.


----------



## mountainsalt (Mar 13, 2007)

I know I told you I would be shad fishing, I will have to check the calendar this sounds like fun. I will need directions from Va and info on MD liscense needs, what to bring, etc... Directions can be general geographic area, finding my way without asking directions is part of the adventure.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

mountainsalt said:


> I know I told you I would be shad fishing, I will have to check the calendar this sounds like fun. I will need directions from Va and info on MD liscense needs, what to bring, etc... Directions can be general geographic area, finding my way without asking directions is part of the adventure.


Sandy Point State Park is near Annapolis.

The license you need is the Maryland Non-Resident Bay Sport license - $15 (good for the whole year)

License is available online at:
https://www4.wildlifelicense.com/md/


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Where'd everybody go? Just ten of us fishing? Hard to believe. Amazing, Philly Jack


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

I think there will be more than that.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

mountainsalt said:


> I know I told you I would be shad fishing, I will have to check the calendar this sounds like fun. I will need directions from Va and info on MD liscense needs, what to bring, etc... Directions can be general geographic area, finding my way without asking directions is part of the adventure.


VA and MD have license reciprocity. If you have a VA saltwater license, it will work in MD. Just make sure you have it on you.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

I was really looking forward to getting out & attending this event. But broke my ankle a few weeks back, and doubt it will heal in time. Had surgery on Feb 21, and from then, have to stay off it for about 8 weeks. Even after that, may be hobbling for a while.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Doh! Sorry to hear that. I was looking forward to seeing some of your pics afterwards.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Sorry to hear that Desperado. I guess I'll never get my flashlight back!  I hope your ankle heals better than my wrist did.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

I have started a FOOD LIST in Sand Flea's pinned thread.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

okimavich said:


> Doh! Sorry to hear that. I was looking forward to seeing some of your pics afterwards.


And I was looking forward to finally meeting members of the famous (infamous? ) ***, as well as all the the rest of the P&S folks! Not to mention missing out on spring trout, perch, & the striper run.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

HuskyMD said:


> Sorry to hear that Desperado. I guess I'll never get my flashlight back!  I hope your ankle heals better than my wrist did.


I was gonna bring it too! Well if you're ever in the neighborhood, stop by, or pm me an address, & I'll have it mailed.

The ankle - finally got out of a splint and into an aircast boot. It's like a removable cast. Can't step on that foot yet, but I can remove the boot and exercise the ankle. I can move it, but not as well as the good ankle yet. But at least I'm starting to gain control of that foot again. Much better than when it was hanging off the end of my leg.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

CrappieKid said:


> I can try to be there.... Anytime after noon? I am not good with times so a time would help. I can bring some pasta salad. Which reminds me I better tell the other half I need food.


bring her with she might enjoy it.
Mine sure does.


----------

